# Biopsy skin of scrotum



## JesseL (May 6, 2016)

For the scrotum, do we use 11100 for biopsy of skin lesions or 54100 for penis biopsy?

I don't think 54100 includes scrotum..


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (May 6, 2016)

Hi Jessel,

You are correct. We have to use CPT 11100 for scrotal skin biopsy since CPT 54100 is for penile biopsy.

Thanks,
Vernon Kreiss


----------

